# Kauai Hawaii from Nov 10-14



## Chrispee (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking for 4 nights accommodations on Kauai from November 10-14 if anybody has any leads.  Thanks!


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 29, 2015)

Am I able to rent 4 nights at the Westin Princeville in a studio from an owner, or is that a pipe dream this late in the game?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2015)

Chrispee said:


> Am I able to rent 4 nights at the Westin Princeville in a studio from an owner, or is that a pipe dream this late in the game?



It's book solid for pretty much the rest of the year.


----------

